# MPEG-4 Movie Won't Sync To iPhone 5s



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

I've just loaded up iTunes to sync across all my person filmmaking work to my iPhone 5s, around four films in total, however one of the films would not sync across. It's in MPEG-4, however so are the other three films which synced across perfectly fine...

Thanks


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

BUMP!


----------

